# Cutest thing I've ever seen



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

I just wanted to share this cute little FF Nigerian dwarf. Buttercup is starting an udder and it already is looking just like her mom's. which is a good thing. her twin sister is also due the same week of March 13th but no udder yet. They are both very large already and have been for quite a while I bet they both have at least 3.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

They are super cute!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I've got two FFs making udders, due late March. They're starting to run when they see me coming cuz they're tired of getting felt up lol


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

haha my goats are running too! Cracks me up that we keep checking udders and now all the goats run when they see me "look" at them with that look.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

LOL! I have two FF that are making udders,too. One of them is Rose ,who had a precocious udder at three months so she doesn't mind my constant checking. Used to it I guess. The other one has always been ticklish and she does her best impression of a bucking bronc every time! They are due the last part of March.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

What a cute little udder! I too have been annoying my FFs with feeling their little udders for changes. 

OP, there is a thread about learning to tell if a goat is pregnant from pooch pics and I think you should post that first picture on that thread. That picture is a great example of how the pooch swells and juts out when bred. It can be hard to capture that on a picture and yours shows it really well.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

I wish one of mine would look like that. She has a week left and very little udder. Her sister is much bigger. ive gone more drastic on clipping back ends here. Everyone is clipped down their legs too (that after birth goo was hard enough to clean on Bree's clipped back end last year!).


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah my girls hate to see me coming these days to they are torn because they know I mean food but I also mean being felt up. Buttercup is super easy she even does the squat on the milk stand already but her sister Fifi is kind of wild and I can't imagine how milking will go I had to hold her down just to shave that much all to find out there's nothing growing yet. It gets in the twenties at night here so I didn't want to shave too much but I love to see all that smooth skin and take lots of pictures of development. This year I am documenting development so next year I won't be in the dark


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

FF udders are very cute and makes it exciting for their first babies on their way.


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

My little stinkers


----------

